# terminal en français



## naf5anesten (16 Avril 2008)

salut à tous 
est ce que je peux modifier la lange de terminal en français?
si oui comment


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2008)

les commandes ? les manuels ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2008)

Le Terminal parle UNIX pas français.....


----------



## naf5anesten (16 Avril 2008)

je parle pas des commandes mais des manuels


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2008)

Des manuels.... c'est à dire ce que tu obtiens quand tu tapes par exemple

man ipfw

?

C'est ça?

Dans ce cas pas de traduction disponible. Là aussi il s'agit des manuels des commandes UNIX intégrés à l'UNIX qui est la base de MacOS X


----------



## tatouille (16 Avril 2008)

naf5anesten a dit:


> je parle pas des commandes mais des manuels



pourquoi faire?


----------



## grumff (16 Avril 2008)

Mais si ça existe...
Cherches man en français sur google... Il suffit ensuite de placer les fichiers dans :
/usr/share/man/fr.UTF-8
Il y a d'ailleurs déjà des pages traduites.... (pour vim)

seulement les pages que tu trouveras sur le net viennent de linux et peuvent avoir quelques différences sous os x, et les traductions sont pas toujours excellentes.

Tu dois ensuite pouvoir revenir en arrière en positionnant simplement la variable $LANG sur autre chose que fr_FR.UTF-8


----------

